# Locking stifle in mini mule yearlings



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Backing is also a good exercise for it, anything that makes them really use their hind end. I have a mini that had it pretty bad and ended up getting the surgery to completely sever the tendon on both stifles. It made him a happy camper to be able to move freely again. I knew someone who had a horse with a mild case and she started him on the joint supplement Next Level. She said it really helped her horse so that was one of the things I tried with Majik but it didn't help him at all. I don't know about the age thing since his started later.


----------

